# Small Snow Bear on a Ranger.



## SnoSpike (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm thinking about putting a small SnowBear plow like they sell at Home Depot on my 2x4 Ranger. I only have 100 ft of driveway with out much incline to plow, and I expect to have a small amount of snow at one time..
If I use chains, weight in the bed, and beef up the front end with Timbrens, could I get away with it? I really don't want to hang a plow off my new F250 for now..


No Snow Bear Flames Please  


Thank you,

Jeff


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'd say you should be fine. I'd start with putting 200 to 300 pounds of ballast in the bed to start. Then, if needed, put on the chains. I really doubt you'll need load boosters, but check and put them on, if needed. No use doing more than needed to get the job done.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I will second that, you will be fine pushing very small amounts of snow. If a snow bear is what you want you got it, no problems for small amounts of snow.

Not that iam trying to sway your decision, YOUR TRUCK, YOUR MONEY, YOUR CHOICE, tell me to shut up if you want LOL, but i think you should highly consider something for the F-250 over the 2X4 ranger. Todays mounts are barely noticeable and will not effect looks of your truck on/off is a snap. Don't even worry about wrecking an F-250 with a plow it ain't gonna happen, especially if its just for light personal use. I would get any standard 8' plow for the F-250 new or used. Thats just my opinion, i have seen 2wd rangers have a hard time in 3" of snow never mind pushing more then 6" and the accumlation can get ahead of you in a hurry as you know, we all go to sleep at night.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

You'll regret the $ spent on the Ranger 2x4 if you ever get stuck ot slide off the road. We have issues with our GMC3500 dually dump with a plow. You would be better off to pay someone to do your driveway, avoid the potential headache. AND, just enjoy a day off during a snow storm.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> I will second that, you will be fine pushing very small amounts of snow. If a snow bear is what you want you got it, no problems for small amounts of snow.
> 
> Not that iam trying to sway your decision, YOUR TRUCK, YOUR MONEY, YOUR CHOICE, tell me to shut up if you want LOL, but i think you should highly consider something for the F-250 over the 2X4 ranger. Todays mounts are barely noticeable and will not effect looks of your truck on/off is a snap. Don't even worry about wrecking an F-250 with a plow it ain't gonna happen, especially if its just for light personal use. I would get any standard 8' plow for the F-250 new or used. Thats just my opinion, i have seen 2wd rangers have a hard time in 3" of snow never mind pushing more then 6" and the accumlation can get ahead of you in a hurry as you know, we all go to sleep at night.


I have experience with 2wd plowing, and it's harder to drive in 3" of snow without a plow, than drive in 3" of snow with a plow when the plow is down. With the plow down, it removes the snow, so your tire can catch the hot top easier


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Snospike - 

You didn't mention if the F250 is a 4x4 or 2x4. If its a 4x4, you might as well fit the big truck wth a plow. You will be eliminating a lot of headaches. Not that the Sno-Bear is bad, but 2wd Ranger is gonna have a diffiult time pushing wet snow. Especially if the storm gets ahead of you. I actually think you'll have more probelms with the Ranger finding traction and not lossing steering control than the Sno-Bear breaking. And the F250 would be too wide for the Sno-Bear.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Put ballast in the back along with some aggressive tires in the back and you should do OK. My 89 is a 2wd and it plows snow great(we just never get more than 6" of snow at a time). I run 1200 pounds of ballast and start with a skid of salt(2500 lbs).....


----------



## Sno Munky (Oct 17, 2004)

*Sno Spike go for it!*

I'm a old sno pro and have plowed with everything including a Austin Western 99H. 
Retired Now so I put a Western Pro Plow on a 2X4 Chev ¾ Ton 1987 Model Yes I put sand socks in the bed, aprox. 1000#. Bought Knobby Type Snow Tires @ Farm Fleet and can plow as well as any 4X4 except on glare ice {I put chains on} and also be carefull and don't put the front wheels over the ditch line.
It is a challenge, but it's fun to do! While others laugh and think! How does that guy plow snow, he has a 2X4 truck? In your case you would use a smaller plow and less weight in the bed. But you can make it work. :waving:



SnoSpike said:


> I'm thinking about putting a small SnowBear plow like they sell at Home Depot on my 2x4 Ranger. I only have 100 ft of driveway with out much incline to plow, and I expect to have a small amount of snow at one time..
> If I use chains, weight in the bed, and beef up the front end with Timbrens, could I get away with it? I really don't want to hang a plow off my new F250 for now..
> 
> No Snow Bear Flames Please
> ...


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

SnoSpike said:


> I only have 100 ft of driveway with out much incline to plow, and I expect to have a small amount of snow at one time..
> 
> I really don't want to hang a plow off my new F250 for now..


 Here we go again. A guy says "I don't want a plow on my F250" and what do half the replies say-"i think you should highly consider something for the F-250". This guy will do fine with a 2wd ranger, Snow Bear plow, some weight and a set of chains. No need for timbrens or anything else. Does anyone know how far 100ft is? I cannot figure out why people cannot understand that this is the "PERSONAL USE FORUM" not the "create a low baller forum".

SnoSpike, Welcome to the site. I know your ranger will do a 100ft drive just fine. Don't worry about the timbrens the SnowBear is not that heavy.


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*yes*

I say do it. just plow with the storm and have fun. go to the junk yard and get some nice old school snow tires rims, dont bother to balance them put in as much balast as you can handle. floor wheel drive


----------



## SnoSpike (Sep 29, 2004)

sorry so long in reply, been crazy with the move.. fully in Idaho now, and I decided my plowing needs would be best met at this time with a 
1983 Ford 1100 22hp diesal tractor with a 768 loader 
With the 5 acres I have, this is a better fit for now. I will try the Ranger out next year as plowing on the tractor is F'ng cold!

The Tractor was only a touch more than I would have spent on a plow to tear up my F250, so it seemed a better bet..
Now don't run me out of here on a rail cause I went for the tractor ;p

Jeff


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

OOhhhh... tractor....  I missed this thread before. You'll do fine with the Snowbear on a Ranger. My old 2wd '93 Chevy did just fine with an 88" Snowbear (till I wrecked the truck). Just don't try any real steep grades with it.. friends just love phone calls at 2:30am to come and pull you out.

Later, Chet.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

bolensdriver said:


> I have experience with 2wd plowing, and it's harder to drive in 3" of snow without a plow, than drive in 3" of snow with a plow when the plow is down. With the plow down, it removes the snow, so your tire can catch the hot top easier


Right on. Ive found that out with my little rig too, Ive gone through much more with the plow down than I could have with no plow.

I think a 2WD Ranger with a Snowbear would do alright, just as long as you load down the bed enough to balance the rig out. And keep the weight at or ahead of the rear axle, thatll help keep the weight from acting like a pendulum in corners. Good snow tires would make a big difference too.


----------

